# Shopping on line for delivery to Cyprus



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Probably something I should have checked on before committing to a move to Cyprus which is now only 2 weeks away  but anyway.

If I purchase items from an on line store within the EU for delivery to me in Cyprus (and assuming I'll be a Cyprus resident by then) will I have to pay any customs duties VAT or whatever ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

ColinB123 said:


> Probably something I should have checked on before committing to a move to Cyprus which is now only 2 weeks away  but anyway.
> 
> If I purchase items from an on line store within the EU for delivery to me in Cyprus (and assuming I'll be a Cyprus resident by then) will I have to pay any customs duties VAT or whatever ?


If you buy as private person the shop is obliged by law to charge you VAT. You pay the VAT % they have in the country the shop is in.

Customs fees you dont pay.

If you have a valid VAT number you should buy without VAT, but all online shops cant handle this type of customers and charge VAT anyway

Happy Eastern


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Vegaanders are you sure it's the country the shop is in? I'm sure it's the country it delivers to that matters. If I purchase an item from America there's certain states with no sales tax which they ship to tax free. When I order stuff from a UK site to Dubai I pay no tax either.


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Many thanks vegannders I assumed that paying VAT in the UK meant I wouldn't have to pay additional costs in Cyprus but it's good to get clarification particularly as Cyprus seems to ignore a lot of EU directives


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

zin said:


> Vegaanders are you sure it's the country the shop is in? I'm sure it's the country it delivers to that matters. If I purchase an item from America there's certain states with no sales tax which they ship to tax free. When I order stuff from a UK site to Dubai I pay no tax either.


Zin, we run 4 online shops. We always charge 19% VAT as it is here in Germany. It would not be possible to keep track of how high the VAT is in the customes home country. And this is the EU law

For US ( and all other countries outside EU its a different story. You will always be charged VAT in your country for this goods becuase its import. And probably also customs fees.

Same with Dubai. VAT should only be charged when a shop sell inside EU. Its up to Dubai to charge if they have VAT system.

Sometimes you are offered to by ex VAT. This is tax evasion and for the moment has high priority by the authorities in the EU. 

Today when all trade over the borders in europe is registered its a dangerous way to go.


----------

